# Digital height gauge in sale



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Digital height gauge on sale*

Should work nicely on a router table , T21577 0-6" Digital Fractional Horizontal / Vertical Remote Scale


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

I've taken this approach: Wixey™ Mini Digital Height Gauge - Rockler Woodworking Tools

Not direct read in the same way, but a good tool.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

I was looking at those as well as the Igaging one as well they sell for the same price, but it must haav sold out


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Router Forums - View Single Post - Digital readout

=


----------



## allbarknobite (Sep 15, 2011)

*IGage installed on a RBI Router Table*



Tommyt654 said:


> I was looking at those as well as the Igaging one as well they sell for the same price, but it must haav sold out


Hi Tommy, 
I bought an IGage from Amazon, and installed it on my router table in addition to using a MLCS Powerlift to move the router. 
The Install can be seen at:
http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/32772-x-y-z-router-table-rbi-mlcs-igaging.html
The IGage does what it says it does. 
Works fine.
Mark


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Router Forums - View Single Post - Digital readout
> 
> =


Thats why we have a bargains section,Bob, some folks post stuff here and it disappears in the mellee of welcomes and replys, much like that one


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks Mark I'm lookin at one but prolly this one from Grizzly looks to be easier to mount for my table


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tom

4 other members,2 others b/4 yours have posted the same email /link from Grizzy so to say the bargains are not always in the "bargains section", it pays off big time to read the forum.

i.e.
http://www.routerforums.com/woodworking-classifieds/34309-new-woodrat-kit-dewalt-625-router.html

http://www.routerforums.com/woodworking-classifieds/34304-sommerfeld-glass-panel-set.html

==



Tommyt654 said:


> Thats why we have a bargains section,Bob, some folks post stuff here and it disappears in the mellee of welcomes and replys, much like that one


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Tom
> 
> 4 other members,2 others b/4 yours have posted the same email /link from Grizzy so to say the bargains are not always in the "bargains section", it pays off big time to read the forum.
> 
> ...


Doesn't hurt to have it in more than one place  

Thanks Tommy for the link


----------

